# This really just happened...



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Champ...the adolescent...decided to stand on our dining room table. No idea how he got up there...I just turned around to find him up there. My husband blames the cat...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

That is great! Champ is getting big.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Yep, definitely the cat's fault.  Champ told Tucker, and Tucker told me. Everything is the cat's fault 

Cute pic...he looks started to be caught up there!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Yup I'm pretty sure he was trying to get down before we caught him up there...problem is that he didn't have a good exit strategy and I think the cat set him up to get into trouble. Can you please tell Tucker to tell Champ to behave?? I guess it makes for a good story...when does the adolescence end??


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

maybe he thinks he's a goat!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Practicing to be the dinner party centerpiece?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's funny, the look on his face is priceless. 

Uh oh-busted, thanks, cat......


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Always51 said:


> maybe he thinks he's a goat!


Haha my mom said the same thing! I KNOW he thinks he's entitled to everything



solinvictus said:


> Practicing to be the dinner party centerpiece?


Haha I am sure he would love to be the center of attention!



CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's funny, the look on his face is priceless.
> 
> Uh oh-busted, thanks, cat......


Yup, majorly busted!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That picture is priceless! What a little monkey boy you have there. He is so cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is always the cats fault. Funny story.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hilarious!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Hahaha! Too funny! Probably chased the cat up there, and then the cat bailed. Typical feline.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Firstly thank you so much for sharing that pic! It is priceless. Now how to teach him to never EVER do that again!

Secondly I am in awe of all you people who always seem to have the camera ready at the right time! I was just telling myself last night that I need to find my camera and start doing a way better job of capturing every precious moment.

Now gotta actually find it!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Lennap said:


> Firstly thank you so much for sharing that pic! It is priceless. Now how to teach him to never EVER do that again!
> 
> Secondly I am in awe of all you people who always seem to have the camera ready at the right time! I was just telling myself last night that I need to find my camera and start doing a way better job of capturing every precious moment.
> 
> Now gotta actually find it!


You are so right! Even after we got him down he was trying to find a way back up...but we pushed all the chairs in and made sure he couldn't get back up there. Such a little stinker!

I usually take the photos with my phone, which is usually by me or somewhere near me. There are so many moments I wish I could capture, and it also seems like I will pull out the phone to take a picture of Champ and he knows, so then he moves and stops doing whatever he was doing!


----------



## JayneLivesey (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha so funny! Definitely the cats fault  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

Cat on one end of the table Champ probably thought "if the cat can do it, Why can't I?"


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

That's hilarious! Good job photographing it so quick, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marieg814 (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh my 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Mayber he is trying to tell you that he wants to do agility....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Now that's a picture for the caption contest!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Who wouldn't want a golden retriever on their table lol! I have caught Bob trying to get on the table before but always caught him before he did.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> That's hilarious! Good job photographing it so quick, thanks for sharing.


Ya it is funny that the first thing I thought, after the shock of what I was seeing quickly wore off, was that I had to get a picture of it before I got him down! I wish they could communicate so we could tell them about all the silly things they did when they were little!


----------

